# Coconut Oil Is Amazing



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog has really bad "hot spots" on his belly, the vet originally prescribed some antibiotics and it seemed to help until he finished the dose and they came back. So I added Fish Oil (2000mg a day), Ester C (1000mg a day), and Vitamin E (400 I.U. a day) and pumpkin. It seemed to stop the spread of the "hot spots" but didn't really help with the itch. So I switched from TOTW to Fromm Gold Naturals, and he seemed to get a little bit better. Then I read on here about the benefits of all Natural Vinegar with the mother, and after about a month of adding it, he almost never itched. The spots were still there, they just didnt seem to bother him.

Then I read on here about coconut oil, and Im like well let me give it a try.

After 2 weeks, his spots are starting to fade, and his coat is so soft and shiny. That stuff is amazing, and I will use it for years to come for any dog with skin/coat issues.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Coconut Oil... Howmuch do you use per day? We just bought fish oil capsules, and was curious on the dosage on thos ( 1000 MG capsules, was thinking one per meal for each dog?). Have heard about Coconut Oil, and I believe they sell it at the grocery store, which is convenient, would be very willing to try it if I knew how much I should use!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's your answer

Victoria's All Natural Pet Health - Pet Food Treats Health Supplements Natural Health

I use it to clean my dogs ears too...can use it topically on hot spots, minor cuts, paw pads, etc.

I give my dog 2 tblsps. per day but can go to 3...work up gradually as it is anti-bacterial/yeast/parastitic - your dog could exp. die-off symptoms - this may give you the impression that it doesn't agree with. However as the body is cleaned out of these pathogens - health will be restored...likely why the OP is having success with hot spots now when the abx. only worked temp. The abx. contributes to bad bacterial overload - these produce toxins, as well the toxins of the drug itself...

If sold at the grocery...be very careful it is not heat extruded...Nutiva is a mid priced brand. Some are heat and chemical extracted. In order to have health benefits, must be "Cold pressed, Organic"


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Brown314 said:


> My dog has really bad "hot spots" on his belly, the vet originally prescribed some antibiotics and it seemed to help until he finished the dose and they came back. So I added Fish Oil (2000mg a day), Ester C (1000mg a day), and Vitamin E (400 I.U. a day) and pumpkin. It seemed to stop the spread of the "hot spots" but didn't really help with the itch. So I switched from TOTW to Fromm Gold Naturals, and he seemed to get a little bit better. Then I read on here about the benefits of all Natural Vinegar with the mother, and after about a month of adding it, he almost never itched. The spots were still there, they just didnt seem to bother him.
> 
> Then I read on here about coconut oil, and Im like well let me give it a try.
> 
> After 2 weeks, his spots are starting to fade, and his coat is so soft and shiny. That stuff is amazing, and I will use it for years to come for any dog with skin/coat issues.


My boy have been very itchy (though not as much any more) I think he has seasonal allergies. I have heard about Apple Cider Vinegar. How are you giving it to your dog?


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I keep coconut oil in the refrigerator. That's what I cook with or butter. It stays a solid until above 75 degrees. Fish oil capsules can easily go bad, and may even be so in the stores. I use cod liver oil instead. I keep it refrigerated.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I found the best price at tropics best for 39.99 a gallon. Has anyone found a better price?
Thanks


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> I found the best price at tropics best for 39.99 a gallon. Has anyone found a better price?
> Thanks


US prices...I spend 20 w/tax on a 860ml. jar.

Is it cold pressed organic?

if it is heat treated it is hydrogenated and becomes a bad fat. like margarine


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I know people that give organic coconut oil to their parrots ... so why not dogs. Right now we just started introducing Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar this week and hoping to see some improvement in Jake's itching.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea, it's cold pressed organic. I'm just trying to find the best price before I order.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Costco's been having a big thing of it for $20.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I looked on the Costco web page but it didn't come up on the search. Do you know what the size was?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's at the store, we were up there today and saw more of it, it was near the cooking oils and olive oils.
Not sure on the size. It's bigger than the jar we order from online, and paid less, so figured it was a good buy 

ETA: It's 78 oz. I went and looked LOL I had gotten 54 oz. online and it was more than $20 with S&H included so if you can find it at your Costco it's worth it. It is the Nutiva brand.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

grrrr...costco here doesn't carry it


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was amazed to see it there. And immediately bought three of them! 
But they had it again today. I mean when you see it there, you figure it's a once in a lifetime buy...


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

At tropics best they charge to ship on top of the 39.99 a gallon.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

It should also have a "NO Hexane" sticker, otherwise the Vit. E is missing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Coconut Oil | Organic Virgin Coconut Oil Benefits | Nutiva Coconut Oil ?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep - no hexane in nutiva


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I looked it up on tropice best and don't see anything about no hexane. Where is the best place to order the oil from and the best price? 
I just ordered 4 / 10# honest kitchen thrive, one 10# zeal for Twix plus pecks, the dogs love pecks.
I have five dogs and three cats. Three of the dogs and all the cats were stray. My mix black stray has cancer so his vet bills have been high to remove his tumors and do lab test. He's old but was a great dog who lived with us for 10 years. Anyway if I can save I little I do.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well Nutvia seems to be a huge deal at costo per msvette...did she price for the larger? I forget...said 20 for 54 oz. I pay 20 for 29oz in canada and that is lower end of scale.

but nutvia is "cold pressed" Virgin"organic" no "chemical extraction" "not bleached" and "NO hexane" no pesticides

nuts...I keep calling it Nutvia - Nutiva


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wanna say I got mine at Vitamin Shoppe but I don't remember now. I haven't bought it online for a while and won't need to, now 

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=0gVlUIuzN8_2iQLZgYGIBw&ved=0CFgQgggwAA


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for this thread!!
I just began using coconut oil and ohmygawd it's so good! I love opening the Jar (I also got Nutiva), that smell, wow, it's glorious! 
lol, so just today I started giving to one of my dogs, only a tiny dab and he loved it.
Now, it's the big dogs' turn!

Do you usually give it with the food, after a meal, as a snack?

Do you keep it in the fridge?
(I put mine in the fridge cause we had our usual 100 degrees and I came home to a liquid CO, but the temperatures are cooler now, in the 80s).


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

No need to keep in the fridge....you can give in food, as a treat...but don't over do it to start. just a tsp and work up to a couple tblsps. more if treating yeast...3 tbsps. You might find the dog starts to exhibit signs of allergy...this could in fact be a cleansing of toxins in the gut. Just so you don't get freaked out...if so give a couple days rest from, and start over


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> No need to keep in the fridge....you can give in food, as a treat...but don't over do it to start. just a tsp and work up to a couple tblsps. more if treating yeast...3 tbsps. You might find the dog starts to exhibit signs of allergy...this could in fact be a cleansing of toxins in the gut. Just so you don't get freaked out...if so give a couple days rest from, and start over


Thank you! 

Then warm weather won't affect it? I just worry cause our temperatures are usually high all year round.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, my dogs LOVED it! They had never ever tried it, but I guess just the smell lured them, they came running and licked it off my hand, and are still asking for more, lol!!

I just gave them a tiny bit, like 1/3 of a teaspoon for the GSDs and a dab for the little Poodle.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Mountain rose herbs is a good place to also get it at a good price. If buying in real bulk, 5 gal pail, Columbus foods is great and has good shipping rates. 

You can also get it in Houston area at AAA chemical. A lot of soapers use it in products. Just make sure you get virgin one, not the regular coconut oil which is much cheaper.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Another question, has anyone given it to a dog with a heart condition? My poodle has a heart murmur stage 3 and while I've been giving him just dabs of it, I kinda worry cause I've been reading about people/doctors still arguing whether is good or bad for the heart and some still say it's bad.
Now, I also read the bad one is supposed to be the processed one (cheaper, with trans fats) and not the virgin one, but just want to make sure.
I just don't want to use my beloved doggie as a guinea pig.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dejavu said:


> Now, I also read the bad one is supposed to be the processed one (cheaper, with trans fats) and not the virgin one, but just want to make sure.


Trans fats are largely artificial, created by a chemical process called partial hydrogenation, which changes a liquid vegetable oil into a solid fat. They're commonly found in processed foods. 

Virgin organic coconut oil has not gone through that chemical process. While you may find "partially hydrogenated coconut oil" in an ingredient list, coconut oil is not by itself a trans fat. 

Trans Fats and Hydrogenated Oils


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

The Coconut Oil Miracle Where is the Evidence

The link above provides ref. notes at the bottom (the little # at end of sentence - as well you can do pumed search - link provided in site), research that and then take this info to your vet so you can have peace of mind

from the link

Even heart health is improved with the use of coconut oil. While much criticism has been cast on coconut oil because of its saturated fat content, the evidence supports its heart friendly nature. MCTs are readily used by the heart as fuel. In fact, it uses MCTs in preference to glucose or polyunsaturated fatty acids as a source of energy. Ketones, as well, which are produced from MCTs act as a superfuel for the heart, increasing oxygen delivery by 39 percent and heart function by 28 percent. In fact, researchers at University François Rabelais in France are now recommending the use of MCTs for the treatment of heart diseases. 
They have shown that the diseased heart is energy deficient and by improving oxygen and fuel delivery, heart function and survival is dramatically improved.31 The fact that that coconut oil is not harmful to the heart and may even be therapeutic is substantiated by numerous studies on coconut eating populations where heart disease rates are among the lowest in the world.32 Many other degenerative diseases are also much lower in these populations such as cancer, diabetes, colitis, liver disease, gallbladder disease, and dementia. Could it be due to the coconut in their diets?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

If you go with Nutiva you should be fine
Organic, cold pressed, virgin, hexane free, no chemicals/bleaching


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Coconut Oil... Howmuch do you use per day? We just bought fish oil capsules, and was curious on the dosage on thos ( 1000 MG capsules, was thinking one per meal for each dog?). Have heard about Coconut Oil, and I believe they sell it at the grocery store, which is convenient, would be very willing to try it if I knew how much I should use!


The dose for a healthy dog for salmon oil is 1000mg/20lbs of dog per day. So using a liquid, kept refrigerated, is almost always more cost effective and easier to dose.

The grizzley salmon oil is my fave and I definitely find it easier than 3 capsules per day, per dog, for 4 dogs!

If your dog is experiencing skin problems, the therapeutic dose is 1000mg/10lbs of dog per day, so for a 70 lb dog that would be 7 capsules/day 

You need to also dose vit E, as the Salmon oil will deplete your dogs natural stores, so for a 60 lb dog I give 400IU every other day, if dosing 1000/20 or 400IU if dosing 1000/10. Natural source E only.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you and thank you!! 

That's wonderful info, lots of evidence! My vet is against most supplements, she still says the benefits I see while giving my dog Ubiquinol is just the placebo effect. So I doubt I'll get any approval from them!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Dejavu said:


> Thank you and thank you!!
> 
> That's wonderful info, lots of evidence! My vet is against most supplements, she still says the benefits I see while giving my dog Ubiquinol is just the placebo effect. So I doubt I'll get any approval from them!


 
Is she implying that you are not seeing benefits? as you are imagining seeing benefits re: placebo effect...she must realize that dogs cannot have a placbo effect because they don't process health improvements through "power of suggestion"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Coconut oil was recommended to me very recently since Pimg will be on prednisone for the rest of her life. I'm curious- for those who are using it with your dogs, how to you feed it? Looks like it's solid up to 76 degrees. Do you heat some up to turn it into a liquid, and then dose it from there? Or do you just throw a chunk into your dog's food?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Wildo - I just scrape the back of spoon thru till looks to be about tbsp. (if just starting go to my link near beginning of thread will explain to work up)...but I just smear in into his bowl and let him lick the spoon.

Now...why is your dog going to be on pred for the rest of her life? Details please. Is yours the Addison's doggie?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

One of the many vets I tried before told me my dog should be on prednisone for likely rest of his life. The other vets suggested prednisone as well. I went home, googled what's in prednisone, found some articles explaining the potential of causing various permanent organ failures when used long term thus increasing the chance of creating new problems down the line, I never take my dog back for another shot. From my research, all it does is suppress the symptoms, never treat the cause thus you can never wean off of the medicine if you never treat the cause. He got a total of either 1 or 2 of those shots. I solved the problem my dog had thru other means. He is now happy and healthy. 

I'm not a doctor, don't claim to be one. I don't know how the medical world has evolved since I did my research 5 years ago. But this was my experience and the result of my research.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wildo said:


> Coconut oil was recommended to me very recently since Pimg will be on prednisone for the rest of her life. I'm curious- for those who are using it with your dogs, how to you feed it? Looks like it's solid up to 76 degrees. Do you heat some up to turn it into a liquid, and then dose it from there? Or do you just throw a chunk into your dog's food?


I throw a chunk in unless it's warm and the oil has softened up to a liquid, in which case I pour it. My dogs LOVE coconut oil, and can't wait to lick the fork when I'm done putting it on their food.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, sounds like a plan. GatorBytes- yes, Pimg is an Addison's dog now.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear L said:


> One of the many vets I tried before told me my dog should be on prednisone for likely rest of his life. The other vets suggested prednisone as well. I went home, googled what's in prednisone, found some articles explaining the potential of causing various permanent organ failures when used long term thus increasing the chance of creating new problems down the line, I never take my dog back for another shot. From my research, all it does is suppress the symptoms, never treat the cause thus you can never wean off of the medicine if you never treat the cause. He got a total of either 1 or 2 of those shots. I solved the problem my dog had thru other means. He is now happy and healthy.
> 
> I'm not a doctor, don't claim to be one. I don't know how the medical world has evolved since I did my research 5 years ago. But this was my experience and the result of my research.


And what was wrong w/your doggie that Vets said pred for life? Interesting how limited conventional medicine can be. IT's like rolling the dice, treat w/this drug now and then when it causes this or that issue we will treat with __(blank) drug. And as your dogs immune system fails...they will pat you on the head and say "you did all you could for him"


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Is she implying that you are not seeing benefits? as you are imagining seeing benefits re: placebo effect...she must realize that dogs cannot have a placbo effect because they don't process health improvements through "power of suggestion"


Yeah, meaning that I'm imagining he's fine and acting like a puppy when he's 12 and he doesn't have any symptoms of his heart murmur.
*
Wildo,* it's so hot here it melts in the 3-5 seconds it takes me to spoon a bit of oil and put it in my palm so the dogs end up licking it off my hand instead of me smearing the already liquid oil on their bowls or something, lol.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> And what was wrong w/your doggie that Vets said pred for life? Interesting how limited conventional medicine can be. IT's like rolling the dice, treat w/this drug now and then when it causes this or that issue we will treat with __(blank) drug. And as your dogs immune system fails...they will pat you on the head and say "you did all you could for him"


He was biting his paws raw, itching all over, losing hair, red spots every where, eyes oozing with stuff, low energy. He had some major skin issues, the vets all said the same thing - try food elimination, try different food, try shots. If nothing works, try more shots. The vets didn't know what to do either. It kept getting worse so I started doing my own research about what I can do.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear L said:


> One of the many vets I tried before told me my dog should be on prednisone for likely rest of his life.


I assume you brought this up because I mentioned pred for life? I only skimmed though the thread; not sure if someone else brought it up. So was you story directed at me?



Bear L said:


> He was biting his paws raw, itching all over, losing hair, red spots every where, eyes oozing with stuff, low energy. He had some major skin issues, the vets all said the same thing - try food elimination, try different food, try shots. If nothing works, try more shots. The vets didn't know what to do either. It kept getting worse so I started doing my own research about what I can do.


Was this pre or post prednisone treatment? Was your dog on a physiologic dose (very low dosage), or a full blown treatment dose (pretty high dosage)? The way I understand it, prednisone can cause all those issues as side effects. So did you determine the pred was the issue, or are you just saying that the coconut oil was a good way to balance out the side effects from pred? Sorry... I'm kinda confused about who was addressing who in the last few posts...


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bear L said:


> He was biting his paws raw, itching all over, losing hair, red spots every where, eyes oozing with stuff, low energy. He had some major skin issues, the vets all said the same thing - try food elimination, try different food, try shots. If nothing works, try more shots. The vets didn't know what to do either. It kept getting worse so I started doing my own research about what I can do.


I have the same problem with my pit. He is allergic to everything I swear. He eats raw to eliminate as many food sources as possible. He's highly allergic to chicken, like everything turns red and swollen, hives etc. grass, turkey, the list goes on and on. It's awful. He gets major skin infections and were constantly Doug antibiotics. One antibiotic he had a bad allergic reaction to, the other is no longer working. Prednisone is the only thing that gives even minor relief. We waited as long as possible before trying it. But I'm pretty sure **** be on a low dose for life. And he sees a dermatologist. I hate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

wildo said:


> I assume you brought this up because I mentioned pred for life? I only skimmed though the thread; not sure if someone else brought it up. So was you story directed at me?
> 
> 
> 
> Was this pre or post prednisone treatment? Was your dog on a physiologic dose (very low dosage), or a full blown treatment dose (pretty high dosage)? The way I understand it, prednisone can cause all those issues as side effects. So did you determine the pred was the issue, or are you just saying that the coconut oil was a good way to balance out the side effects from pred? Sorry... I'm kinda confused about who was addressing who in the last few posts...


Yeah, brought it up after I read your post. Just wanted to share that because I don't think prednisone is good for your dog (and I'm not saying this to judge you or saying I know it all, but simply FYI in case it may help your dog). My dog's issues were what triggered the vet to say there's a need to do prednisone shots. It's pre prednisone treatment. I don't know if it was high or low dosage when he got it. The prednisone was suppose to alleviate the symptoms my dog had. It did alleviate it by about 50% but only for like 2 days. The vet just recommended regularly coming in for more of it. 

My dod didn't take coconut oil to get better. If I had known about it then, I'd have tried it, but I didn't. I also didn't do fish oil then, cuz I didn't know it either. I just did a complete overhaul of his living environment, the things I use on him and his diet. I also treated him myself instead of going to the vet since the vets didnn't know what to do either and I saw a lot of vets, at all price ranges. It took about a year before my dog was back to health. He's not on any medication throughout it all and is still not. 

Not sure what your case is and certainly not suggesting my way is the right or only way for your dog. But just something to consider about those prednisone. 

In desperate times, I became open to "other" ways and that's what helped my dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for explaining, Bear_L. My case is a bit different because my dog needs a glucocorticoid replacement, which prednisone is. So it's a different case all together. That said, I already have plans on working to reduce her pred intake to the lowest possible dose while maintaining corticosteroid support. :thumbup:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> I have the same problem with my pit. He is allergic to everything I swear. He eats raw to eliminate as many food sources as possible. He's highly allergic to chicken, like everything turns red and swollen, hives etc. grass, turkey, the list goes on and on. It's awful. He gets major skin infections and were constantly Doug antibiotics. One antibiotic he had a bad allergic reaction to, the other is no longer working. Prednisone is the only thing that gives even minor relief. We waited as long as possible before trying it. But I'm pretty sure **** be on a low dose for life. And he sees a dermatologist. I hate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


See Bear L post...perhaps PM each other Capone you need some tips to help your dog. 1) if are still vaccinating, I would stop. Plenty of info out there why you should and even the AAVA has stipulated 5-7yrs. Titer instead, this is liekly causing an immune reaction in your dog. 2) PM Momsto2GSD's and title it How do I detox my dog? She will give some homeopathic advice. Add cocnut oil - instructions way back at beginning of thread. Vaccines (some) are grown on chicken embrios - that explains the chicken allergy...my friend had to have a flu shot (nurse), major egg allergy right after - 10yrs later - still allergy. Vit. C and apple pecton (suppliment), these help to bind and remove toxins (aluminum and mercury) in the vaccines from the blood. Treating the liver with Milk Thistle and Dandilion Root will rebuild liver (damage from toxins) so it can perform better (liver major filtering system of the body) Cleanse the liver you help the kidneys. Rebooting the immune system to work for itself - Astragalus root - good for the spleen

And final thought - Quercetin/Bromelain - natural antihistamine - Prednisone SUPPRESS'S the immune system, disease is cycling


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

thank u very much!! He hasn't received any vaccines except rabies since he was a puppy. And it's been years since rabies. But every year he seems to get worse and worse. I will do everything you mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

AND...filter his water...Your in southeren california...should be plenty of holistic/integrative vets available - do a google and research...pick your interests and PM the links...will try to find which one my cousin uses...mind you her dog (golden) had hot spots - cleared up w/raw - simple fix...not so easy for all - the deeper the illness the longer benefits will be seen.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> thank u very much!! He hasn't received any vaccines except rabies since he was a puppy. And it's been years since rabies. But every year he seems to get worse and worse. I will do everything you mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Start with one thing at a time lowest end and wait at least two weeks before adding anything in...that way you can tell what if any is having a neg. reaction...as well google and research herxing so you are familaiar w/detox symptoms


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yah he gets filtered water. No tap. I never really thought about a holistic vet. I will look it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bumping this thread with an update. Pimg's coat has never been "bad" and has always been soft and not dry looking. (She doesn't have course wire hair like a lot of WL GSDs do- at least the ones I've met.) However, due to the prednisone she's on and the side effect of drying out the skin and coat, I made the change from fish oil to coconut oil. She's been on coconut oil for just about a week now. I started her with 1tsp per feeding, which is a total of 2tsp/day. We are now up to 4tsp/day. She absolutely loves it and dives into her food to gobble up the chunk of coconut oil first thing.

But the real update here is the truly AMAZING result I've seen in her coat! I honestly can't believe that I could possible see a result in only one week of using the oil, but see for yourself. Here's some photos of Pimg from last Friday:
This picture is from September 1st, some time ago, but I would have considered her coat in great shape here. Plus the photo is in full sun, so it's an accurate comparison to the photos below. Note that there is no luster to her coat at all. It's soft, but definitely not shiny. [EDIT]- just realized the Friday pictures were actually taken around 6pm with a setting sun. 









And here's the pics from Friday. Not only is her coat soft and silky, but it is shiny! 


















I'm pretty impressed with this stuff!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Those are amazing results! Coconut oil on shopping list now.

I love Pimg.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Samba said:


> Those are amazing results! Coconut oil on shopping list now.
> 
> I love Pimg.


Many thanks! :wub:

Dosing is one tablespoon per thirty pounds, so for Pimg, that will be 7 tsp/day, or 2.3tbsp/day- it's a lot. You'll go through it quick. I'm just using a little 15oz jar that I happened to have in my cabinet for making curry, but if you are buying it for your dogs- you'll be for the wiser to buy in bulk. BowWowMeow recommended this: Vitacost Extra Virgin Certified Organic Coconut Oil -- 54 fl oz - Vitacost which is a WAY better deal than my small jar purchased at Whole Foods...


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you give coconut oil in addition to salmon oil or in place of it?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Personally, I decided to replace it. Seems to do basically the same stuff (coat/skin quality).


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you noticed Pimg's ears getting more gunky or more eye boogers since you've started giving her the coconut oil? I've started Rainer on the coconut oil, but I'm going super slow with him because I know it takes a while for his stomach to adjust to supplements (I started with 1tsp and add 1 tsp per week - he is 84ish lbs so that would be a little under 3 tbsp total when I'm done). I've notice A LOT more eye boogers though ... maybe because of the detox? Is 2tsp (what he's having now) even enough to present detox symptoms? <-- Question may be more geared to GatorBytes, the expert on all things coconut oil ;-) Lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rainer said:


> Have you noticed Pimg's ears getting more gunky or more eye boogers since you've started giving her the coconut oil?


Ears? No. Eyes? Maybe. In the pics, I had just finished burning a big pile of twigs/branches and for whatever reason, Pimg felt the need to play in the smoke. I think that's why her eyes are so crusty/gunky in the picture. That said, I might have noticed an increase of eye gunk, but not excessively so.


----------

